# Craftsman Pro Series



## dfarmer (Apr 27, 2019)

Not counting my introduction, this is my first post. This will be my 5th full season using my pro series G 8400 garden tractor. Only problem so far is both axles started leaking oil end of last summer. Replaced both axle seals. Just wondering anybody have the pro series and what are your likes and dislikes.

dfarmer


----------



## dfarmer (Apr 27, 2019)

Doesn't look like I have any company with the pro series. Looking thru the posts on here, don't see any posts about them. Maybe they still to new or hearing about sears stores closing, etc, folks just not buying them. I can't say to much, because this is my first craftsman.

farmer


----------



## T. Cruit (Feb 25, 2019)

dfarmer said:


> This will be my 5th full season using my pro series G 8400 garden tractor. Only problem so far is both axles started leaking oil end of last summer. Replaced both axle seals.
> dfarmer


I don't have an 8400 but the Tuff torq transmission in it is used in other tractors. At least that series is used. Every OEM chooses their exact specifications like axle mount eg. Splined or keyed, reverse speed, relief pressure etc. 
Looks like John Deere x324 uses it, probably others. 

Did you replace the bushings or just the seals? Often seals are the symptom not the problem. Also it may be possible to replace bushings with a good quality bearing. 
One last thought, I think it's made by MTD. There are probably other machines being sold under a different brand that are near identical. Maybe Troy Built Super Bronco?
Good luck.


----------



## dfarmer (Apr 27, 2019)

It’s a K58 transmission and I did just replace the seals. I blow it off after each use so it stays pretty clean. It hadn’t been leaking long, but not knowing how low the oil was, I pulled the transmission and changed oil also. It is made by mtd. The newer cub cadets are pretty much the same also.


----------



## dfarmer (Apr 27, 2019)

I hope this mower lasts a long time. Sometimes I get on sears direct parts site and look up wear and tear items to get an idea on prices when time comes for parts. Looked up the 54" deck and it said not available. I wonder if this is a start of things to come for sears parts.


----------



## hdflame (Jun 17, 2021)

I hope not. Not a lot in search results for the 8400. So far I haven't had any problems. Getting ready to do the first blade change...way past due! Love the mower. Only negative things I can say is the seat safety switch shutting mower off if your weight comes off seat while shifting to the uphill side on a ditch bank or pond bank. I disconnected mine. And I wish I'd known power steering was available.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like the government, Sears never made anything, they just sold stuff with their name on it.


----------

